
HTML5 3D demos - bjonathan
http://mrdoob.com/
======
modeless
After seeing the things people have done with software-rendered 2D canvas I'm
convinced that once WebGL gives every web developer access to hardware-
accelerated 2D/3D we're going to see an explosion of innovation on the Web to
rival the one unleashed by XMLHttpRequest.

------
nands
Apple also released a few demos for html5 a while back, you will have to use
safari though.

Quake 2 was ported to html5 sometime back. You should have a full html5
compatible browser to run it <http://code.google.com/p/quake2-gwt-port/>

------
est
Great gallery.

Just about to think HTML5 is awesome, then I did a right click

<http://mrdoob.com/64/PV3D_20_Refraction>

~~~
Malic
Yeah, some of them are Flash but not all. Check this one out:
<http://mrdoob.com/97/Depth_of_Field_HTML5>

Mr. Doob has serious chops.

~~~
DanielRibeiro
The first one (Voxels) uses three.js: <https://github.com/mrdoob/three.js>

------
techtalsky
I was strangely thrilled to see that you can place blocks way outside the
floor grid.

<http://imgur.com/5bsXJ.png>

------
benatkin
The 3D voxels one is fun. I'll see if this long url from the share feature
works on HN.

[http://mrdoob.com/projects/voxels/#A/adfShShYhYhSfSfYffhhilY...](http://mrdoob.com/projects/voxels/#A/adfShShYhYhSfSfYffhhilYfYfSfSfYhYhShffhhjUhUhWeeUhUhcheUhUheeeiUhUhdieYSfYeSfVhlShYiShfehebShYiShdehlYhYhSfSfYfafhSffihibYfYfaifSfYfYfShYh)

Edit: it worked. Yay!

------
burgerbrain
Never since flash have I seen something waste so much CPU for so little
payoff.

~~~
thomaslee
Maybe it depends on your browser. I'm on Linux and a Chrome 9.x nightly, and
it runs like a dream.

This is very exciting (albeit obvious and long overdue) stuff, IMO.

------
andrewmlevy
anyone else think HTML5 minecraft?

~~~
nkassis
I think there is a webgl based minecraft clone somewhere. Seen it the other
day.

~~~
paulirish
<https://github.com/ithkuil/MC-Chunk-Loader>

------
fharper1961
I just tried it out on Android (Nexus One), the first page is displayed
perfectly, but sadly you can't interact with it.

------
cookiecaper
Really choppy on Fx4b7, Linux x86_64, nvidia blob and GTX 285, C2D E6600.

------
gmlk
Works great on Webkit(nightly, mac) without flash, except that shift-click
doesn't delete.

------
motters
It's very slow and clunky. Surely rendering voxels can be quicker than this.

~~~
ido
Works fine on my old mac mini under firefox.

EDIT: under chrome I can't even tell it's not native.

------
vidyesh
Awesome gallery!

